
How React brought Model-View-Controller back to the masses - skrebbel
https://blog.talkjs.com/how-react-brought-model-view-controller-back-to-the-masses-4f3caf3a3f2f
======
hyperpape
Nice article.

You might find a way to update it to either change the 1988 date, or make it
clearer that 1988 is when the particular formulation of MVC that you're
talking about was invented, not the origin of the MVC idea.

------
skrebbel
Disclosure: this article is an elaboration of my HN rant at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12928869](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12928869).
There's some overlap. Hope that's okay.

